# What does the number on a ball stand for?



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have asked several golfer and pro shops what the number stands for on a ball and no one seems to have any idea. Example: 1,2,3,4 is there a reason for this numbering of balls? Dors it tell you the specific type of ball like distance or feel or control? anyone know? C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it could stand for the number of balls you lose? so Bob is the number on you ball 1064?


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, nobody knows, It is the million dollar question!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok I looked up the numbers, all they are for is say four of you are playing together each can use a different number to help I.D. the ball. Got it from a golf resource site. I feel so cool! NOT! all for fun! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok a text dot isnt need then. what if you all buy the say ball with the same number then???


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

COIN TOSS! lol, Hows that?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry i had to pick the hard case.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Keepin it real! I mark all my balls with those inexpensive initial stampers, It helps in a quick I.D. for the guy who feels the need to check every ball he passes to see if it is his. c/c


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

custom cluber said:


> Keepin it real! I mark all my balls with those inexpensive initial stampers, It helps in a quick I.D. for the guy who feels the need to check every ball he passes to see if it is his. c/c


Anyone who plays seriously puts his own identifying mark on his ball. If you play by the rules, not being able to positively identify a ball as yours can result in a significant penalty. Try the following scenario:

You and your fellow competitor both hit your tee shots in roughly the same direction into the light rough. Both balls come to rest just over a slight rise so that they can't be seen when they stop moving. You get to the area, find both balls easily, but both are identical Titleist Pro V1's and both are #2. Whose ball belongs to which golfer? If you can't be certain which is which, then under Decision 27/10 both balls are deemed to be lost and both players must return to the tee and play their 3rd strokes from there. Even if only one player is involved, but 2 identical balls are found in the area, if neither can be positively identified as belonging to the player... same result. He is again hitting three from the tee.

I have been playing tournament club golf for more than 20 years and for me it's just second nature to mark my ball with my Sharpie before I put it into play. I do this even if I'm the only player on the course... it's just automatic. Generally when I buy a new dozen, I just mark them all as soon as I get home, then re-box them.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Well put fourputt. I was being sarcastic hope I didn't hit a nerve. It seems the places I play most golfers aren't sure what ball they were even using. I see alot of them just pick a ball up to see if its marked. I had a guy pick up my ball and put it in his bag and when I called him out on it he dug around and grabbed a ball without looking and said see its not yours. I let him have the ball instead of starting something( I found the ball a few holes before in the pond ). all for fun! C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Who was the pro who had his kids draw all sorts of things on his golf balls? They did stuff like flowers, pets, family pictures, (stick figures), all sorts of cute things.

Once being interviewed, he said he used to mark his ball with dots like everyone else, but could never remember from day to day how he had marked it. Having the kids do it made for special family time when they were on the road together.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I like that, My wife and kids a re always doing crafts. I will have to give it a shot. C/C


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Who was the pro who had his kids draw all sorts of things on his golf balls? They did stuff like flowers, pets, family pictures, (stick figures), all sorts of cute things.
> 
> Once being interviewed, he said he used to mark his ball with dots like everyone else, but could never remember from day to day how he had marked it. Having the kids do it made for special family time when they were on the road together.


Duffy Waldorf.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> it could stand for the number of balls you lose? so Bob is the number on you ball 1064?


Actually my marsupial chasing buddy I'm at 1465:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Who was the pro who had his kids draw all sorts of things on his golf balls? They did stuff like flowers, pets, family pictures, (stick figures), all sorts of cute things.
> 
> Once being interviewed, he said he used to mark his ball with dots like everyone else, but could never remember from day to day how he had marked it. Having the kids do it made for special family time when they were on the road together.


I put wierd sayings on the ball, it "sykes" the couple whom I'm playing for the annual steak dinner


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

if i write go long on my ball do you think that will work?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:headbang::headbang:


broken tee said:


> Actually my marsupial chasing buddy I'm at 1465:cheeky4:


aaahh sorry mate you must of played nine hole since we last chatted :headbang:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> :headbang::headbang:
> 
> aaahh sorry mate you must of played nine hole since we last chatted :headbang:


I'm bad but not that bad it was 18 holes:laugh:

you might get an extra 10 meters


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

I usually put a "B" on all my balls anyway. It's just habit and I do it when theres nothing else to do.


----------

